# Elektra Microcasa a leva



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

For David who asked for some pics of the Microcasa.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Stunning machine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad you had your boxers on in picture 4...LOL. That is like the famous ebay advert where the chap was naked and forgot about the reflection!

It looks lovely but you are going to have to tell us about the revival aspect!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/4747204/ebay-pictures-show-sellers-caught-nude.html


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

And a last one of the steam arm


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol thanks David I'm actually in work in the picture so hope I've remembered to put a little more on than my boxers!!

As for the revival... Unfortunately I have lost the pics of it pre revival but it was covered in soot, most of the electrics had melted along with the plastics

The group was removed from the body (4 bolts shown in pic 4) I then removed the lever by removing the lower pin.

The group dismantles via the two hex head bolts on the top (as in pic 3) which allows you to get at the piston seals (these are a pain to get off and worse to put back new!)

Use a long blunt instrument through the body of the group to push the shower screen down along with its gasket. I replaced both of these although the shower screen was actually fine and could've gone back in. All of the group parts got a good soak in detergent then regreased the moving parts with edible grease before reassembly.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

The next thing to tackle was the manometer and sight glass. Pretty simple large nut just under the manometer unscrews (the needle had melted on the old one)

While the manometer is off you can remove the sight glass it has two clips on the covers to be removed first then loosen the top and bottom nut. Now for the nervous part, the glass tube slides upward through where the manometer attaches and the seals make it fairly tough and a little risky. Once out it was cleaned and the seals replaced top and bottom

When reassembling I used a little ptfe tape on the manometer threads just to be extra sure on fit.

The steam arm and valve unscrew and the handle on the valve pulls off. (It does I promise but it be tight and worse if it's melted!) these we're soaked in detergent then descaled.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done on the restoration - looks stunning.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

It looks great. You must feel chuffed when you see it at this stage.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Under the eagle is the filler cap which houses the safety valve so this was replaced as was the vacuum valve at the rear of the picture although again I probably could've reused the old one.

Then it was onto the underside of the machine (electrics). A small screw under the drip tray to remove the bottom cover. I changed out the power switch, indicator light and the wiring loom including a new power cable and tested! All was good the element worked!!

At this point before putting it all properly back together I took all the electrics off and soaked the whole body allowing to clean the boiler without having to remove the element (the element seals are the only ones I didn't replace but I'll come back to that)


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

The final chapter in the story was reassembling and testing. The only seal I think I have missed telling you about is the between the group and the boiler which was simple and just hooked out with a sharp implement and the new one slotted in.

With the machine roughly all back together although the wiring still hanging out of the machine it was time for a test. I hooked it up to a compressor in a bit of a Heath Robinson manor and slowly cranked up the pressure to just a shade over 1.5 bar where thankfully it stayed. (I would've probably gone back and replaced the boiler seals if it hadn't)

The wiring was then put back neatly and then it was time to learn to make coffee with it once more!

I may have missed a couple of bits I did as this is from memory a couple of months after but I think I got the important bits in!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your kind words

Here is a link to the gasket kit i bought to do the restoration

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product.php/205/-gasket-seal--kit-microcasa-a-leva--elektra


----------

